# La Flor Dominicana Event at Blue Havana II



## BlueHavanaII-cl (Apr 7, 2007)

If you are in (or near) the Atlanta area be sure to mark your calendars for May 18th. We will be hosting a La Flor Dominicana event that night from 4pm until 10pm.

-Free Cigars!
-Free Food & Drink (catered by From Havana To U)
-Hourly Door Prizes
-Buy 3 get one free on all La Flor Dominicana (and 15% off on all boxes!)

I expect this will be our biggest event ever. Mention Cigar Live and get a free bonus stick with any purchase.

Blue Havana II Cigars & Gifts
6320 Atlanta Hwy Suite 8
Alpharetta GA 30004
678-867-2886

Directions: GA400 to exit 12B(west). Take a left at the 5th light onto Atlanta Hwy. We are 1/2 mile on the right in the Village at Crooked Creek Shopping Center


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Hope you get a good turn out. I love LFD's. Litto blends ligero like no one else!!! What a great guy..



Mmmmmm LFD.. I love these funky little guys!!


----------

